

Attorney for Aaron Swartz: Prosecutors’ Arguments Were "Disingenuous" - wyclif
http://patterico.com/2013/01/13/attorney-for-aaron-swartz-prosecutors-arguments-were-disingenuous-and-contrived/

======
rdl
If I ever had to face the feds for something like this, Elliot R. Peters would
be someone I'd want on my legal team. When he says he thinks the case would
have gone well for Aaron, I believe him.

